# Warrior Arts of the Philippines



## peter (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Guys

Master Rey Galang of Bakbakan International is about to release a new book entitled Warrior Arts of the Philippines.  The book covers indepth articles, interviews, insights and technical information on six major systems of FMA.  It covers Balintawak Eskrima, Kali lustrisimo, Lightning Scientific Arnis, Modern Arnis, Lameco Eskrima ans San Miguel Eskrima.

You can find details, including teaser pages on the Bakbakan website at www.bakbakan.com

Yours in FMA

Peter Lewis
www.yuli-romo.com
www.romo-ilustrisimo.co.uk


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll be real interested in seeing what was written in the Balintawak section.

Paul


----------



## John J (Mar 15, 2005)

Paul,

This book takes a slightly different approach. Many senior disciples have  submitted their personal insight to the respective art. You can check out sample banner pages on www.bakbakan.com Just click your way through to a PDF file. Segments of Balintawak is available. 

BTW...it my understanding that this is only the first of several volumes. Subsequent books will cover more systems.

Yours in the Arts,

John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 14, 2005)

Just got my copy.  Very nicely done.  Lots in there about the different branches of balintawak.  The largest section is the kalis illustrisimo.  Lots with the senior masters in the PI on Modern Arnis.  There are contributions by me, Tim Hartman, and Kelly Worden on Prof. Presas and his legacy.  Guro Rey certainly worked his hind end off with this book.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## peter (Apr 19, 2005)

I have recently received my copy of this new book by Master Rey Galang, and it really is filled with depth and quality.

The book not only gives an insight, and pays respect to, the founder's of six prominent systems, but it also continues by giving insights into the lives and skills of the senior instructors who continue the legacy of their mentors.  There are literally hundreds of photos of these highly respected Masters and Grandmasters in action.  The book uniquely gives students of these legends the opportunity to give respectful insights into their instructors.

Congratulations to Master Rey on yet another excellent source of reference on the Filipino Martial Arts.

Best regards

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com


----------



## sungkit (May 10, 2005)

Master Rey Galang has produced a book of excellent quality which FMA practitioners will find very interesting and there are many rare photographs. 

Having been in the Philippines during Master Rey's visit in 2004 while he was preparing material for the book, I had the opportunity to attend gatherings attended by the Senior Masters of Modern Arnis and Lightning Scientific Arnis where they met with Master Rey and Master Christopher Ricketts. 

Congratulations to Master Rey Galang and I hope to see further books published by him.


----------



## eskrima_balintawak (May 17, 2005)

Very well written and compiled perfectly.  The book is a must read !


----------



## leomel pino (May 31, 2005)

maybe they should release another book which covers the unknown styles of FMA like the newly discovered art of dugukan which is native in the town of dalaguete.


----------



## RedBagani (Jun 12, 2005)

I just finished reading the book. It was great. I am pleased to know that subsequent volumes are being made. It would be great to also cover lesser-known arts such as Dugukan (hard to translate but it refers to the human spine or physical frame), Mindanao Silat, Kuntaw, Igorot wrestling and the like. I know this is a difficult task. My moral support to the guy who undertakes this task.


----------



## leomel pino (Jun 15, 2005)

there are alot of lsser known native arts here in philippines.


----------



## bart (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey There,

I was fortunate enough to be there during the interview and photo shoot of the San Miguel Eskrima section of the book. One of the primary goals of this book, in my understanding, was to highlight some of the lesser known practitioners and lineages of various popular eskrima styles. I think that Rey Galang has done an exemplary job of that. Outside of the Philippines the best known figures Filipino practitioners of FMA are really those who have been good at publicizing themselves or hooking up with someone who is good at publicizing them. The author worked hard to give some well deserved credit to people who have labored in relative obscurity for years and contributed greatly to the development and promotion of FMA.  To have them written into the historical documentation of arnis is a noble cause. 

Although it would be novel to have some of the more obscure arts out there documented, I believe there's a lot of value in publishing a record of those people who helped develop the styles and systems that many of the more widely known eskrimadors represent. There are still a lot of those people out there. My hat's off to Rey for his efforts.


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jun 17, 2005)

This is a great book and Rey Galang has captured some very positive stories for future reference. It was great seeing and reading about GM Anciong Bacon and so many others in the lineage of Modern Arnis. Rey informed me that this is the first in a series, submitting proposal chapters for use in upcoming books is a soild way of exposing the rare arts and teachers who have maintained a low profile. It is these stories on life, training, and distinctions in the art that are sometimes the most interesting to read.

There is a new book being compiled right now, "Masters of the Blade" and it will surely be another excellent read with much information provided by martial artist's worldwide. for more information on who is writing and making contributions go to www.bakbakan.com

Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden


----------



## Tapps (Jun 17, 2005)

I also found it on Amazon.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 17, 2005)

Tapps-

It's also available in our school!


----------

